# Paint inside my grill is peeling



## GB

I have a Weber gas grill that I love. This will be it's 3rd season. I have used it a few times this year already and love everything about it. The one problem I am having though is that the paint on the inside of the cover towards the back is all peeling off. There are chunks of is hanging down that I need to knock off before grilling each time as I am worried about it falling on my food as it cooks. Has anyone else experienced anything like this with their grill? Any ideas why this might be happening?


----------



## Michelemarie

Yes GB, I had this problem and called Weber directly. They told me that this was not paint but soot.  Weber said to scrape it off and clean it good. I did and it is fine now.  Hope that helps.


----------



## GB

Thanks MM. Maybe I will give them a call. This is most definitly not soot. It is shiny and pliable. It is whatever coating they put on the inside of the grill. It might not be paint, but it is not soot. That is for sure.


----------



## Michelemarie

Let me know what they say - I'm interesting to know. They are very helpful - and very accommodating. They have sent me new grates, free of charge, twice! Good luck!


----------



## GB

Thanks MM. I will certainly let you know


----------



## BreezyCooking

If it does turn out to be paint, there is a black spray paint made specifically for grills that can be found at the big home improvement stores &/or anyplace that sells grills, woodstoves, etc.


----------



## GB

Yeah I have seen that paint BC, but I would think that that is what this would have been in the first place since it was what was applied by the grill manufacturer.

This is on the inside of the grill so i don't even know why I would need anything in there at all even.


----------



## Andy M.

Webers are not painted on the inside.

My Weber owner's manual mentioned it specifically.  It's fat from the food you cook that accumulates over time.  Repeated applications of heat turn it into that shiny black stuff that peels off like bad paint.

Occasionally brush it off with the grill brush.


----------



## GB

I have been trying to brush it off, but it is on there good. Thanks Andy. Now that you posted this I do seem to remember reading tht in my manual when i first got the grill. It is amazing how similar to paint it looks.


----------



## Michelemarie

GB, I know what you mean, I thought the same thing! Scary, isn't it?


----------



## GB

It really is scary MM. And to think, what is not on the top of the grill was inside me


----------



## Poppinfresh

The inside of a Charcoal grill can get well over 500 degrees if you're using natural (and heck, my 60k BTU gas grill goes *way* beyond that).  No grills are painted on the inside--it'd just be a silly thing to do.

Best thing to do with regards to the buildup (I've found) is to get your hands on a pressure washer and blast the inside of the kettle/cylinder/grill roof about once a month.  Using a brush is an awful lot like work.  And grillin' aint supposed to be work.


----------



## GB

This is a gas grill, not charcoal, but the outside get almost as hot and are painted. I know it does not make much sense to paint the inside, but the paints can stand up to the heat.


----------



## Poppinfresh

GB said:
			
		

> This is a gas grill, not charcoal, but the outside get almost as hot and are painted. I know it does not make much sense to paint the inside, but the paints can stand up to the heat.


Aye, but I meant that in more of a fusion type of way.  Anytime you get that hot, whatever gets to the roof of the grill will basically fuse itself to the roof of the grill--or whatever is coated on it.  And when stuff is taken off...whatever is fused to it is gonna come off with it.  

Grills all have some form of an oil that is applied to the inside, but what it's called I'm not sure.  It's one of the reasons they ask you to run your grill for 5-10 minutes on high heat when you first get it, though.


----------



## RPCookin

One question.....   Paint the INSIDE of the grill????   Why????


----------



## kiteruss

Unless you see bare metal being exposed beneath the flakes, I believe it is indeed carbon build-up from using the grill, and not flaking paint.

I had the same experience with my Weber Genesis. The flakes were glossy and curled away. Every six months or so I removed everything from inside the grill and hosed it down thoroughly in the driveway. Most of the loose build-up came off.

It is interesting to me that I have only eperienced this symptom on the Weber, but I was very confident it was not paint, and therefore was not very concerned about it.

Russ


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm so glad I read this!!!!  My smoker is peeling on the inside, now I know what it is.  I did not want to throw it away or paint it!!!!!  We have a pressure sprayer and I WILL be spraying it down - good question GB.


----------



## Bubbagump

I had the same reaction as rest of you when I first noticed what appeared to be peeling paint. As we now all know it's not paint at all and really doesn't much effort to get rid of it.

I personally think using a pressure washer is a bit much and unnecessary. Depending on the size of the pressure washer and how it's used a person can actually cause more damage than good.

Attached are two links to the Weber FAQ - one for gas grills and the other for charcoal. Also below is a cut and paste from the gas FAQ concerning the peeling residue. It also applies to charcoal grills.



*Q. I see what I think is peeling paint inside the lid of my grill! What should I do?*

A. Don’t worry, it’s not paint. The inside surfaces of our grill lids are not painted, they are coated with baked-on porcelain enamel which cannot peel. What you are noticing is a deposit of grease and smoke that collects during normal use. During use, the grease and smoke vapors slowly oxidize into carbon and collect on the inside of your lid. This deposit will eventually peel, and looks very similar to paint. The peeling normally starts in the center of the lid and spreads outward. It may come off in sheets or flakes, and is shiny on one side and dull on the other. These carbon deposits are non-toxic. But you might want to regularly remove the build-up. Fortunately, the peeling is easy to remove. Simply brush off all loose particles with a brass brush before you start grilling. To prevent future build-up, after every grilling session, while the grill lid is warm—not hot—wipe it with paper towels or a mild soap-and-water solution.

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/support/gasfaq.aspx

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/support/charfaq.aspx


----------



## superpro_1270

*I just had a Sears kenmore gas grill givin to me, i am restoring it, have it all tore down, cleand sanded and redy for paint i have rustolium high heat black.*
*What can i do about the inside it is flaked down to bare metal and badly oxidised.I used a wire wheel on a drill and cleand it, so can i paint it with the high heat stuff, its bare metal so i need to treat it so it dont oxidise again??????????*


----------



## Barb L.

Same here with mine, I just brush it off !!


----------



## superpro_1270

Should i just leave the inside alone, its mare metal mostly, and just wasing it yesturdy its oxidised today already.


----------



## superpro_1270

*Should i just leave the iside alone, its bare metal mosty, it will oxidise, it has over night sine i cleand it yesturday*


----------



## Andy M.

Just leave the inside alone.  It's not a metal that will rust.


----------



## Uncle Bob

If you are really down to the BARE metal, then rub some oil on it, and cook on it. After several applications and uses it will begin to season somewhat. Do not paint the inside with the high heat paint


----------

